# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Call center in Moore to close, lay off up to 375 workers to make way for Sam's Club

## Plutonic Panda

Wow, seems like a bad deal.

''The Ohio-based customer service provider Convergys will close its Moore call center March 10, laying off up to 375 workers.

Call center employees received layoff notices on Monday, to comply with federal law that requires some large employers give workers at least 60 days notice of an impending mass layoff.

The call center, housed in a leased former Walmart off Interstate 35 north of SW 19 Street in Moore, is scheduled to be torn down to make way for a new Sam's Club, said Deidre Ebrey, director of economic development for the city of Moore.

Of course, it's sad to lose jobs, but the new Sam's Club will bring in just as many jobs if not even more, Ebrey said.

*Convergys decided to close the Moore call center because the investor group that owns the building did not give the company the option to renew its lease, said Brooke Beiting, a spokeswoman for the company*''

Call center in Moore to close, lay off up to 375 workers to make way for Sam's Club | News OK

----------


## bchris02

> Wow, seems like a bad deal.
> 
> ''The Ohio-based customer service provider Convergys will close its Moore call center March 10, laying off up to 375 workers.
> 
> Call center employees received layoff notices on Monday, to comply with federal law that requires some large employers give workers at least 60 days notice of an impending mass layoff.
> 
> The call center, housed in a leased former Walmart off Interstate 35 north of SW 19 Street in Moore, is scheduled to be torn down to make way for a new Sam's Club, said Deidre Ebrey, director of economic development for the city of Moore.
> 
> “Of course, it's sad to lose jobs, but the new Sam's Club will bring in just as many jobs if not even more,” Ebrey said.
> ...


I am saddened by this. This isn't a good trade.  First, there are enough Wal-Marts and Sam's Clubs.  Second, if they have to build another one there are other places they could do it without forcing 375 people out of work.  This really shows the kind of bully Wal-Mart is.  Yes, they are a legitimate business that operates within the law but that doesn't mean the way they do business is morally right.

----------


## venture

We were talking about this several months ago that it was coming and looks like it finally happened. It is sad that Convergys is choose to just lay off everyone off instead of transitioning them to the at home program they've had for many years now. More than likely they didn't want to keep people on at a higher pay rate than a new hire.

----------


## kevinpate

FWIW, if you know any of the employees, I think SITEL in Norman may still be seeking new folk.

----------


## bombermwc

Hang on here before we get too mad at Sams. The least deal Convergys had would have given them sufficient time to locate new space (and it is out there...hell we're about to vacate that much space in one building ourselves as we move to another one). So if Convergys had wanted to stay in business, they simply could had moved shop to somewhere else in town. It's not like there aren't plenty of options for that size of an office...actually there are a TON of options out there.

The next person up the chain to blame is the investment firm. Rather than continue to lease out to a company that supports a large number of jobs, they have instead chosen to make a large chunk of money and convert to Sams. Will Sams have jobs? Yes. Will there be as many? No. Will it cause more tax dollars to go into the Moore accounts from sales tax? For sure yes. 

So for the community of Moore, it's a tic in the win category. For those that worked at Convergys, it's a total screw-you where both corporate sides took the money way out instead of putting the employees first. Common song these days for sure.

Too bad if it had to be someone, it wasn't Costco though.

----------


## flintysooner

I remember being told at one time there were 1100 employees there so perhaps there has been a trend of declining jobs with this company.  Don't know but just speculating.  If it were a profitable operation I suspect the company would have found a place to relocate.

----------


## HangryHippo

Another Sam's Club?  What the hell is going on with all the Sam's Clubs lately?

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> Another Sam's Club?  What the hell is going on with all the Sam's Clubs lately?


They are getting ready for the impending doom as Costco moves into OKC.

----------


## shawnw

My college best friend worked there for years before transferring to their Kileen, TX location. Through him I met an IT guy that still works there and has since they opened (I think he got a 15 year service award recently). So, it will suck for him more so than the high turnover agents.


Update from my IT friend that works there: "I have to look for a new job after I help close the site.  They tell me I will be here till may.  Pretty scary.  Been here almost 17 years."

----------


## kevinpate

> Another Sam's Club?  What the hell is going on with all the Sam's Clubs lately?


Same thing as neighborhood market increase.  location, location, location often means market share, market share, market share.
let's be real. We all know folks who will drive 40+ miles to shop Whole Foods.  We also all know folks, probably far more, that will grab the bananas and a can of overpriced soup at a 7/11 since they were already stopped anyway.

----------


## Garin

Who needs call centers when you have this.
?I am a real person. Can you hear me okay?? Spooky telemarketing robots programmed to lie ? Glenn Beck

----------


## mugofbeer

> I am saddened by this. This isn't a good trade.  First, there are enough Wal-Marts and Sam's Clubs.  Second, if they have to build another one there are other places they could do it without forcing 375 people out of work.  This really shows the kind of bully Wal-Mart is.  Yes, they are a legitimate business that operates within the law but that doesn't mean the way they do business is morally right.


Oh good grief and get a clue about business!  No one, least of which is Wal Mart, is forcing this call center to close.  It has downsized significantly recently due to decreasing business.  If the call center had enough business to justify moving or staying open, they would.  Clearly the land is more valuable, long-term' than for a call center.  Sam's will generate huge new tax revenues for Moore that the call center would not.  Sam's will probably employ a number that would significantly offset those laid off.   Finally, unless I am mistaken, the site used to be a Was Mart to begin with.  

Personally, I wish it had been COSTCO, too, but to somehow blame or trash Wal Mart for something bad here is just plain ignorant.

As far as enough Sam's, I doubt seriously Wal Mart would invest the $30 million or so to build the store if they didnt think it was profitable.   More so, I blame COSTCO  for dragging their feet and being unable to make a decision.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

At the end of the day, strong businesses grow and the weak perish. If Costco doesn't want to build here that is their problem and they are missing out on some good revenue. If you are mad at Walmart, be mad at the Moore City Council, planning commission, or whoever is in charge of approving these plans there. Walmart doesn't just come in and build what they want without getting approval from the city. It whoever *YOU* voted for to represent *YOUR* beliefs and if they approve the Sam's and you don't like it, vote for someone else who is anti-Walmart or run against them. If you don't vote at all, that is your problem. Quit complaining and get active in your community to try and make a difference. 

If you failed, at least you can say you tried and it makes you look better whenever you want to complain about Wally World or McDonalds or whatever. I actually admire Sam Walton and think he is a great businessman.

----------


## Soonerman

If Convergy's wanted to stick around, Isn't the Macy's space at Crossroads still for sale? They could of moved into that space.

----------


## Garin

Telemarketing is dead.... End of story and I am excited that i won't have to drive to Norman anymore to go to Sam's. Now if only we could get some better food options in Moore other than the fast food row I'd be perfectly content.

----------


## shawnw

They may have changed missions, but last I knew they were not telemarketers. They were an outsourced call center.

----------


## venture

> They may have changed missions, but last I knew they were not telemarketers. They were an outsourced call center.


As far as I know that operation never did outbound telemarketing. Their main client for years was DirecTV. Just people talking about a situation they know nothing about, but what's new.  :Smile:

----------


## venture

> If Convergy's wanted to stick around, Isn't the Macy's space at Crossroads still for sale? They could of moved into that space.


I don't think they would be interesting in building anymore sites. They can easily transition everyone to work at home if they wanted, but it sounds like they'll make them all reapply for the company if people want to stay.

----------


## jn1780

Nice excuss for Convergys to cut costs. "Its the evil Walmart that did it." 

Isnt the "Investment group" that owns the property actually Walmart?

----------


## Garin

> As far as I know that operation never did outbound telemarketing. Their main client for years was DirecTV. Just people talking about a situation they know nothing about, but what's new.



Telemarketing is a specific activity at a call center. Telemarketing can involve cold calls, but more often is calling existing customers or people that have expressed an interest and want to receive a call. It's one in the same....

----------


## acumpton

Except the difference is that they are an inbound call center for Directv.  They don't make any outbound calls what so ever.

----------


## bombermwc

acumpton is right. I had a few friends that worked there in college and later as well. Just inbound people calling to do things like troubleshoot issues or work account issues. It's just like if you call into Cox and have them help you with stuff. DirectTV just outsourced that work to companies like Convergys. 

OKC has no shortage of this type of facility. West up on the NW side was a fairly good sized company as well. But they lost a lot of employees after lose contracts. That's the danger of a firm that is based on contracts. You lose the contract, all of a sudden you have to let go of everyone on that team. I know West worked for groups like AT&T and Office Depot...and I'm sure others.

----------


## Garin

Subcategories[edit]
Lead Generation, the gathering of information and contacts
Sales, using persuasion to sell a product or service
Outbound, proactive marketing in which prospective and preexisting customers are contacted directly
******Inbound, reception of incoming orders and requests for information. Demand is generally created by advertising, publicity, or the efforts of outside salespeople.******

----------


## SoonerDave

> I am saddened by this. This isn't a good trade.  *First, there are enough Wal-Marts and Sam's Clubs.*


That's your opinion, and you're entitled to it. Respectfully, however, the market disagrees with you. Stridently, in fact.




> Second, if they have to build another one there are other places they could do it without forcing 375 people out of work.


WalMart has absolutely no leverage over how Convergys does business. Exactly how did WM "force" Convergys to lay off 375 people? Convergys could have moved to any one of _several_ empty business spaces in the area, but chose not to. That's _their_ decision. Further, the building isn't theirs, they leased it. The owner has every right not to renew the lease, just as any owner does for just about any renting tenant. If you want to blame someone, blame Convergys. Amazingly, the employees being laid off are Convergys', not WM's; correspondingly, that's the company that might deserve at least some of the blame - but that kind of analysis is so often blown off when there's a strawman "villain" like WalMart to blame. 

Keep in mind, too, that as the business at that site has diminished over the years, there's absolutely nothing to suggest that this action didn't merely accelerate the inevitable. I believe Convergys employed in excess of 1,000 people at one time, and if they're down to under 400 now, it suggests the long term for them was anything but rosy. And it isn't like the news of the Sam's Club coming in was some sudden bombshell - its been discussed on this forum for literally months now. 

No disrespect, bchris02, but Convergys is not the helpless, femme fatale victim in this, and WalMart is not the villain wearing a black cape and sporting a handlebar mustache tying them to the railroad tracks. The folks who run Convergys surely didn't bury their collective heads in the sand, either, over the last several months as this unfolded.




> It's   This really shows the kind of bully Wal-Mart is.  Yes, they are a legitimate business that operates within the law but that doesn't mean the way they do business is morally right.


*sigh* Utter nonsense. I have my own dislike for various aspects of WalMart's operation, but trying to paint this as an overall example of WalMart "bullying" is just silly. Convergys made the employment decision, not WalMart. Owners repurposing their facilities and opting not to renew leases is as routine an element of doing business as paying taxes and tracking inventory. The City of Moore, if nothing else, stands to gain tremendous tax revenue in light of the new operation - revenue that won't be going to OKC or MWC.

----------


## SOONER8693

> that's your opinion, and you're entitled to it. Respectfully, however, the market disagrees with you. Stridently, in fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Walmart has absolutely no leverage over how convergys does business. Exactly how did wm "force" convergys to lay off 375 people? Convergys could have moved to any one of _several_ empty business spaces in the area, but chose not to. That's _their_ decision. Further, the building isn't theirs, they leased it. The owner has every right not to renew the lease, just as any owner does for just about any renting tenant. If you want to blame someone, blame convergys. Amazingly, the employees being laid off are convergys', not wm's; correspondingly, that's the company that might deserve at least some of the blame - but that kind of analysis is so often blown off when there's a strawman "villain" like walmart to blame. 
> 
> Keep in mind, too, that as the business at that site has diminished over the years, there's absolutely nothing to suggest that this action didn't merely accelerate the inevitable. I believe convergys employed in excess of 1,000 people at one time, and if they're down to under 400 now, it suggests the long term for them was anything but rosy. And it isn't like the news of the sam's club coming in was some sudden bombshell - its been discussed on this forum for literally months now. 
> 
> No disrespect, bchris02, but convergys is not the helpless, femme fatale victim in this, and walmart is not the villain wearing a black cape and sporting a handlebar mustache tying them to the railroad tracks. The folks who run convergys surely didn't bury their collective heads in the sand, either, over the last several months as this unfolded.
> ...


amen!

----------


## Jesseda

mentioned on here a couple months back that this was going to happen, surprised that people are shocked about this

----------


## jn1780

Most of us knew a Sams would eventually go on this site. Convergy's closing down completely was kind of surprising, but not really when you think about it.

----------


## venture

> Telemarketing is a specific activity at a call center. Telemarketing can involve cold calls, but more often is calling existing customers or people that have expressed an interest and want to receive a call. It's one in the same....


As people have said, who are familiar with the operation, it is an inbound center...not outbound which you are talking about. Please stick to the facts and stop derailing threads.

----------


## venture

> mentioned on here a couple months back that this was going to happen, surprised that people are shocked about this


Most have very short term memories.  :Smile:   I was trying to find the original thread on this but couldn't.

----------


## Jesseda

> Most have very short term memories.   I was trying to find the original thread on this but couldn't.


http://www.okctalk.com/moore/33063-s...g-moore-2.html It looks like it was more then a couple months. I mentioned this last april 2013 lol. time flew by for me to quick in 2013

----------


## mblues

I drive by this site twice  a day, every day and while my observation is just that an observation it really appears that over the past many months or possibly year the volume of cars parked in the Convergys's lot has decreased dramatically. I can remember when there was hardly a parking space available and now it seems as if the lot is rarely half filled. I don't know how that equates to heads but I would be amazed if there were still 375 employees there.

On a side note, I personally hate to drive to Norman or Midwest City just to spend money at Sam's.

----------


## MustangGT

Business comes and goes.  It is the way of the world.  Sams will provide steady/reliable employment for years if not decades.

----------


## kevinpate

> ... 
> On a side note, I personally hate to drive to Norman or Midwest City just to spend money at Sam's.


Ya know, we have a few interesting little palces around town to visit, to imbibe or to eat. You're welcome to sample and then you won't have driven just for Sam's.

----------


## mblues

> Ya know, we have a few interesting little palces around town to visit, to imbibe or to eat. You're welcome to sample and then you won't have driven just for Sam's.


I understand that and we do actually frequent different places in Norman. My point being that Convergys is already in a state of decline and if the option is available to replace it with a more stable viable business then why not? When I go to Sam's it is usually early (business membership) and that is generally a specific errand, hence my comment about driving to Norman or MWC just to spend money at Sam's.

----------


## decepticobra

Used to work there for many years 1997-2001. It was originally Matrixx Marketing, a division of Cincinnati Bell. In the beginning, it was a great company to work for, DirecTv was their largest portfolio (they also acquired AT&T and another portfolio that I cant seem to recollect). The sales bonus structure was generous and lucrative (50 cents, $1.00 & $1.50 for every Silver, Gold and Platinum programming package sold-added to your check,...it wasnt uncommon for many to rake in $500 in bonuses on their checks). ...When Convergys took over Matrixx, they immediately eliminated that sales incentive and many other perks. Things became more micro-managed and as a result morale sank and turn over rose. They also began a witch hunt of firing people for acinine (sp?) reasons. I'm surprised they lasted this long. Some of the management there was unfair and militant with flagrant disregard for their employees welfare or various concerns. In short, it was akin to a sweatshop. When I first worked there, the only businesses on the west side of I-35 & 19th was WAL-MART and Burger King. Today, Moore's economy has well flourished. I dont think Moore needs Convergys.....good riddance as far as I'm concerned.

----------


## MWCGuy

> If Convergy's wanted to stick around, Isn't the Macy's space at Crossroads still for sale? They could of moved into that space.


There you go.... Macy's is vacant, Heritage Park Mall has a Ward's store, not to mention there is a ton of call center space in business parks scattered all over this city and a few vacant big boxes still out there too.

Not to mention Call Center jobs are out there all over the metro in everything from government to the private sector.

----------


## SoonerVIC

> Isnt the "Investment group" that owns the property actually Walmart?


From what I was told from a prominent local commercial real estate agent, yes.

----------


## Garin

> Used to work there for many years 1997-2001. It was originally Matrixx Marketing, a division of Cincinnati Bell. In the beginning, it was a great company to work for, DirecTv was their largest portfolio (they also acquired AT&T and another portfolio that I cant seem to recollect). The sales bonus structure was generous and lucrative (50 cents, $1.00 & $1.50 for every Silver, Gold and Platinum programming package sold-added to your check,...it wasnt uncommon for many to rake in $500 in bonuses on their checks). ...When Convergys took over Matrixx, they immediately eliminated that sales incentive and many other perks. Things became more micro-managed and as a result morale sank and turn over rose. They also began a witch hunt of firing people for acinine (sp?) reasons. I'm surprised they lasted this long. Some of the management there was unfair and militant with flagrant disregard for their employees welfare or various concerns. In short, it was akin to a sweatshop. When I first worked there, the only businesses on the west side of I-35 & 19th was WAL-MART and Burger King. Today, Moore's economy has well flourished. I dont think Moore needs Convergys.....good riddance as far as I'm concerned.


So you guys made sells at this call center? Or did you only take inbound calls for tech service?

----------


## decepticobra

> So you guys made sells at this call center? Or did you only take inbound calls for tech service?





> So you guys made sells at this call center? Or did you only take inbound calls for tech service?


during the time I was there, there was 3 clients/portfolios housed inside Convergys: DirecTV, AT&T,..and I think the other was Southwestern Bell. It was considered confidential taboo for an employee working under one portfolio to speak about safeguarded information to another employee working under another portfolio...say during break, lunch, or any other time on company property. I worked under DirecTv's portfolio (which was the largest of the 3). It was all inbound calls, never any outbound. Inbound tech service was handled/outsourced by West (not sure if West on Memorial in OKC recieved these calls, or a different West). DirecTv/Convergys handled activation and billing inhouse. Tech was transferred to West, and Spanish callers were transferred to the Convergys call center in Pharr, TX. A perk of working there, was that usually every autumn, DirecTV corporate would arrange for a paid speaker to drum up employee's motivation to sell their NFL Sunday Ticket (which, honestly, sold itself by resounding customer demand) DirecTv would have former NFL stars arrive at the Moore center. I met "Too Tall Jones", Darrell Johnston, and Tony Dorsett.

----------


## venture

From what I know, the DirecTV tech is handled mostly by West at home agents and not their facility on Memorial.

----------


## soonermike

Glad to see the city is taking some steps to try and alleviate the added traffic this Sam's will bring to 19th Street. Undoubtedly it won't fix all of the problems of 19th, but at least we know they are trying to make some improvements.
News | Moore Monthly

----------


## Plutonic Panda

That will be nice. Hopefully they will widen it to 6 lanes with a landscaped median of some kind.

----------


## catch22

not to be that guy, but how has the widening and added turn lanes helped alleviate traffic at Telephone Rd and 19th?

Traffic has gotten worse over there since they added wider streets.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> not to be that guy, but how has the widening and added turn lanes helped alleviate traffic at Telephone Rd and 19th?
> 
> Traffic has gotten worse over there since they added wider streets.


It all has to work together. When all the streets are updated(not saying every one widened to six lanes or widened at all), it will be much better than what it was before. It also likely spur new development that will yet again, bring more traffic, but that is ok. Any city road should not be wider than six lanes and even at that, you will still experience high traffic at times in popular areas such as Fritts Farm.

There is also a very bad stop light that shouldn't have been built and the exits and entries to Walmart and the development across from it on SW 19th ST. and Riverwalk Dr.... That was horribly located and should've been more strategically located on another street. The only thin to do now is synchronize the lights and widen the roads and that should help immensely.

----------


## venture

The biggest thing they need to do is fix the stupid interchange with I-35. That is a major contributor to the problems in that area. You can add 30 lanes to the area and its not going to fix crap. The layout/design is just completely inefficient to what they are trying to accomplish there.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

That is a huge problem to.

----------


## MWCGuy

I think this would be a good candidate for a SPUI or a Diamond. Moore also needs to look at reconfiguring access to Walmart and some of the other businesses through there. Sure the access worked great when only a handful of businesses were down there. If they don't do something about it, they may just starting seeing closures like many businesses along Broadway Extension in Edmond.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I think this would be a good candidate for a SPUI or a Diamond. Moore also needs to look at reconfiguring access to Walmart and some of the other businesses through there. Sure the access worked great when only a handful of businesses were down there. *If they don't do something about it, they may just starting seeing closures like many businesses along Broadway Extension in Edmond*.


?

I agree with your first part though.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Not widening to six lanes or fixing the highway interchange unfortunately. The plan is to add dual left turn lanes at all sides with dedicated right turn lanes. I'm kind of confused by this because it seems they already have these features, maybe I'm thinking of something else, not sure.









News | Moore Monthly

----------


## Zuplar

Exactly what I figured they were going to do. This intersection doesn't have the dual lanes, maybe you are thinking on the west side of 35.

----------


## Charlie40

Are there any updates on this? When should we expect to see work starting on Sams? 

Thanks!!

----------


## mikeareese

I just know from newsok that its suppose to open in 2015. Also the one slated for NW 39th and May. I don't know why the first Sam Club in Moore closed. Maybe ahead of its time.

----------


## MWCGuy

> I just know from newsok that its suppose to open in 2015. Also the one slated for NW 39th and May. I don't know why the first Sam Club in Moore closed. Maybe ahead of its time.


Because it was a run down building and Sam's was still in it's infancy when that store was in business. It was originally Supersaver Wholesale. Sam's bought it out and converted it to a Sam's.

What many don't know is the first Sam's store was the Midwest City location. The original store was built where the parking lot of the Midwest City store is today. They built the current store and tore down the old one just when the current store opened.

----------


## bille

> Because it was a run down building and Sam's was still in it's infancy when that store was in business. It was originally Supersaver Wholesale. Sam's bought it out and converted it to a Sam's.
> 
> What many don't know is the first Sam's store was the Midwest City location. The original store was built where the parking lot of the Midwest City store is today. They built the current store and tore down the old one just when the current store opened.


Interesting!  I knew the Midwest City was the first location, I remember trips there when I was a kid when it first opened.  I assumed it was the same store, didn't realize they rebuilt it right next door.

----------


## mattjank

On the way into OKC this morning I noticed the parking lot was completely empty, and the building appeared to be unoccupied. Any word?

----------


## shawnw

It's unoccupied. My friend that works, um, worked there posted pictures of it empty on his FB last week...

----------


## bille

It's been dwindling down for a while now.  I imagine demo isn't far behind.

sent from WOPR

----------


## Robert_M

Plans are out for G.C. bidders to bid next Wednesday the 28th.  Estimated construction start end of June.  Will have a pharmacy and there will also be a fuel station across the street to the East of Jimmy John's.  One of the contractors lists a completion date of April 2015 though this could just be a place holder.  Sam's is going to redo the concrete entrances so there will be some disruption / limited access into McDonalds - Braums - Taco Bell with entrances and exits being blocked.

----------


## Robert_M

Think I clicked on something wrong and original post got lost.  The plans for the new store are out for bid to General Contractors next Wednesday the 28th.  

Store will have a pharmacy as well as a fuel center across the street to the east of Jimmy Johns.  

Sams is going to be redoing most of the main entrance ways so there will be some disruption to McDonald's / Braums / Taco Bell as new concrete is put in and areas are closed off.  This will be especially true when the space between McDonald's and Braums is done as only the First entrance into both will be open and access to Taco Bell would have to be off Broadway and back out onto Broadway. 

Construction is expected to start middle to end of next month and one bidding contractor referenced a complete date of April 2015 though this could have just been a place holder date.

----------


## jn1780

Drove by yesterday. Construction fences are up and a trailer is on site. They probably started demolition today or will by the end of this week.

----------


## bille

Construction fences were up all last week, or most of it.  Pretty sure works been happening inside already.

sent from WOPR

----------


## mattjank

On the way through on I-35 this morning, noticed the building is 1/3 of the way demolished. Didn't notice it being down on the way home last night.

----------


## bille

Yep, they started yesterday.  It was a third gone by the afternoon.

----------


## shawnw

Wow. Why did I think they were retaining the building to incorporate into the new Sams?

----------


## bille

That building is an old piece of crap, it'd take more time/money retrofitting the building/foundation then just scrapping it and building from the ground up I'm sure.

----------


## Bobby821

can someone grab and post some pictures of the demolition please.

----------


## sharpshooter

> can someone grab and post some pictures of the demolition please.


Here's a couple of pics.  Can't get close.  The entire area is fenced off.

----------


## Robert_M

Drove by during lunch and it looked like they had about 3/4 demolition already.  At this rate it looks like they will have it down by the end of next week.

----------


## bille

uploadfromtaptalk1405718418820.jpguploadfromtaptalk1405718430770.jpg

----------


## bille

Those are from around 10 am this morning.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Retiny

----------


## bombermwc

Drove by on Friday and it was basically gone.

----------


## bille

As of last night there was just a small section of structure left,  I'm sure it'll be gone by the end of the day.

----------


## Robert_M

Appears for some reason they stopped working on the building at the warehouse area / truck dock but have been tearing up the concrete in the parking lot.

----------


## GaryOKC6

Convergeys could not find employees and Sam's won't be able to either. I think that they pay about the same.  Sam's told me that the NW Expressway store is down 30 employees and 3 managers.

----------


## venture

> Convergeys could not find employees and Sam's won't be able to either. I think that they pay about the same.  Sam's told me that the NW Expressway store is down 30 employees and 3 managers.


If they paid was Costco does, there would be no problem.

----------


## GaryOKC6

> If they paid was Costco does, there would be no problem.


You are correct.

----------


## Easy180

One thing working for the hiring managers is there aren't many job alternatives in Moore.

----------


## sharpshooter

My son works for Sam's Club on the West side of OKC.  They pay $7.75/hour to start and work you around 30 to 35 hours per week.  That pay is for stockers and cart clerks.  Don't know what other positions get paid.  So basically it's a job you take while you're looking for a real job.

----------


## venture

Costco starts at $11.50/hr...Maybe Walmart could take a queue from them.

----------


## Robert_M

Saw yesterday that all the building was finally gone.

----------


## jn1780

The walls have started going up.

----------


## seaofchange

> My son works for Sam's Club on the West side of OKC.  They pay $7.75/hour to start and work you around 30 to 35 hours per week.  That pay is for stockers and cart clerks.  Don't know what other positions get paid.  So basically it's a job you take while you're looking for a real job.




I worked for sams club in Tulsa in 2005 to 2006 and I STARTED at 10.90 an hour as a cashier and went up to 11.75 an hour after my first raise. Not sure how their pay scale is done now, but with prior retail experience and being at another job for 5 consecutive years it added 30 cents onto the base pay (around minimum wage-ish) for each year of prior experience and an additional dollar for the 5 year milestone.

----------


## Robert_M

Seems they are moving right along now and have quite a few walls started and the base laid out.

----------


## seaofchange

> Seems they are moving right along now and have quite a few walls started and the base laid out.




Small update - the gas station will now be located on the same lot as the building. They are no longer putting it in next to Jimmy Johns.

----------


## Robert_M

Moore Chamber posted on their Twitter planned opening is first of May.

http://t.co/5Xw6BAoW6m

----------


## seaofchange

> Moore Chamber posted on their Twitter planned opening is first of May.
> 
> http://t.co/5Xw6BAoW6m


wasnt it supposed to open this month originally? i thought i read that somewhere. i wonder what the hold up is.

----------


## jn1780

> wasnt it supposed to open this month originally? i thought i read that somewhere. i wonder what the hold up is.


I have always heard  April as a completion date. Of course it takes Walmart a few weeks to hire employees and stock so. May sounds correct.

----------


## bille

Always heard April too.

----------


## Roger S

I can confirm April.... Small possibility it will be late March but more than likely April.

----------


## s00nr1

May 7th is the rescheduled opening date.

----------

